# Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer



## RonnyS311 (23. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,
wir haben bei unserer Oma letztes Jahr einen Teich gebaut, erst war es nur ein kleiner Teich mit Springbrunnen, dann sind Goldfische gekommen... und der Teich musste vergrößert werden auf 1200l mit Tiefwasserzone 1m und einer 60cm Zone.

Darin sind 5 Goldfische (2x ca.10cm, und 3 Jungfische), 1 __ Teichmuschel, Solar-Springbrunnen, __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, __ Froschbiss.

Ich hoffe ja das die Pflanzen nächstes Jahr ordentlich weiter wachsen und mit weiteren Pflanzen gegen die Schwebalgen ein Gleichgewicht irgendwann entsteht.

Möchte im Frühjahr auch noch eine Uferzone einrichten, ich habe mal ein Bild hochgeladen und versucht auf dem Bild zu verdeutlichen wie ich es mir so vorstelle.
Würde in dem Bereich ca. 20cm nach außen gehen und eine Art Rinne für die Uferpflanzen machen. (wie tief müsste die sein?)
Ich hoffe ihr könnt erkennen wie ich es gemeint habe (Bild war direkt nach Wasser einlassen, noch bevor die Pflanzen gekommen sind und die volle Wasserhöhe hatte er da auch noch nicht)


Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr mir denn für die Uferzone empfehlen (welche würden in den Hintergrund passen)? Und welche anderen Pflanzen vielleicht noch? mehr Schwimmpflanzen die Sonne abhalten, nur welche?

(Vorallem Starkzehrer wären ja für den Teich am besten!)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! (Ist zwar noch lange hin bis es Frühjahr wird, aber planen kann man ja schonmal )
Danke!!!

Und allen Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch!


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestallten, Starkzehrer*

Moin moin erstmal und :willkommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestallten, Starkzehrer*

Hi Ronny,

schau mal im Lexika unter den Ufergraben- und Sumpfpflanzen nach ob da was für deine Bedürfnisse dabei ist (sind auch die Pflanztiefen mit angegeben) - gibt da auch noch Unterwasser- und Schwimmblattpflanzen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestallten, Starkzehrer*

Hallo Ronny,
plane doch erst einmal Deinen Wallbereich, auf der Folie .
Willst Du Ufermatten drüberlegen, zum Schutz der Folie, und für die schönere Optik ??
Sollen Randsteine mit verarbeitet werden ? 
Denkst Du auch an eine Kapillarsperre ?
Am Besten googelst Du mal bei Naturagart, oder schaust Dir Beispiele hier im Forum an .


----------



## RonnyS311 (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hallo,
erstmal danke schön. 

Den Wall sollen mit flachen Steinen belegt werden, wir hatten ja am Anfang den Teich nur den oberen kleinen Bereich wo jetzt der Springbrunnen ist und da hatten wir auch Steine drumherum und das sah gut aus. So wollen wir das auch wieder machen, nur die Zeit hatte gefehlt.
Am Rand haben wir ausgestochen und mit Kies gefüllt, damit Wasser gleich versickert.


Nur ich denke die Arbeiten an der Uferzone wird auch erstmal das erste sein am Teich wenns Frühjahr wird, das die Pflanzen ihre Arbeit aufnehmen können.

Kann ich die Pflanzen denn einfach in Kies pflanzen? (auf Erde wollte ich verzichten um nicht noch mehr Nährstoffe in Teich zu machen)
Habe da im Lexikon Pflanzen gesehen die wir auch so manche im Garten haben, kann ich gar nicht glauben das die im Wasser auch so gut gedeihen.


----------



## jolantha (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hallo Ronny,
deshalb meinte ich ja auch, Du solltest mal überlegen, ob Du nicht streifenweise ( ca. 50 cm breit ) Ufermatten auf den Wall legen willst, dann halten auch die Steine besser. 
Meine Pflanzen stehen alle nur in Kies, und wachsen auch, manche nicht so schnell wie Andere, aber macht ja auch nichts.
Der Kies setzt sich im Laufe der Zeit sowieso mit Dreck zu, da haben die Pflanzen dann auch was davon 
Außerdem habe ich meinen Rand nicht als Wulst, sondern mehr flach nach hinten hochgezogen und habe dadurch mehr Platz für Randbepflanzung. 
Ich hoffe, Du kannst das auf dem Bild erkennen, man sieht nur grobe Steine und keine Folie


----------



## RonnyS311 (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Ja hätte es auch lieber schön flach reinlaufend das man keine Folie mehr sieht. Nur es ist leider ein Platzproblem...

aber mit Ufermatten ist das vielleicht doch ne gute Idee


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hi Ronni!
Ich hätte da eine ganz prima Idee für Dich.Kein Platz, kennen wir alle,was hälst Du denn
von einer "Pflanzenbrücke"?Sagen wir mal aus vier stabielen Kanthölzer,mit Folie doppelt ausgelegt,dazwischen doppelt Fließ,als Puffer für das Eis im Winter
und von aussen mit Ufermatten kaschiert,zwei Überläufe hier und da ein gut platzierter ,
 Stein als Auflockerung.Erst mal hat so etwas nicht jeder und Du würdest mehre 
__ Fliegen mit einer Klappe (FILTERN;BELÜFTEN).Uferpflanzen brauchen nur wenig Wasser
um zu wachsen, so 5cm bis 10cm kommt auf die Bepflanzung an,lege Maurergaze ein um 
die Pflanzen zu fixieren,kein Substrat sonst wird die Sache noch schwerer.
Währe nur mal so ne Idee!

LG Ron!!


----------



## jolantha (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Ron, haste mal ein Bild davon ?????????????
Ich kapier das nicht so ganz, bin wohl zu blond !!!


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

HI Jo!
Du kennst doch eine Brücke.Sie muss natürlich gerade sein.Nein habe kein BILD davon ist in meinen Kopf entstanden, ist aber eine gute Idee, oder?Nur die Vision allein
 läßt doch den einen oder anderen Geist beleben!Einige suchen ständig nach neue Ideen um Ihren Teich hervor zu heben,es kam mir einfach so in den Sinn.Nehme es doch als gut gemeinte Anregung auf,so viel haben wir schon mit unseren Teichen aus probiert,nun kommt es auf so etwas auch nicht mehr an.Vielleicht sieht es gut aus,das weiß ich nicht,ist nur eine Idee.
Aber gar keine so schlechte,denk ich mir! Ich werde es Morgen mal als neues Thema einstellen,die klugen Köpfe sollen 
ruhig ihr Votum da zu abgeben.

LG Ron!!!


----------



## jolantha (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hallo Ron,
meinst Du etwa so eine Art Pflanzinsel ??
Gib die einfach hier mal in die Suche ein, davon gibt es jede Menge .


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hallo Jo!!
Ich meine eine BRÜCKE die über das Wasser führt und bepflanzt wird.Was verstehst Du daran
denn nicht? Ich mache mal eine Skizze davon,was mein kleines Gehirn so ausgebrütet hat.

LG Ron!!


----------



## samorai (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hi Jo!
Hier meine Skizze: 
Weißt Du jetzt bescheid?
Es ist nichts anderes,wie ein Pflanzengraben der über das Wasser führt.Eine Insel ist im Wasser.

LG Ron!!


----------



## RonnyS311 (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hmm naja, die Idee sagt mir leider überhaupt nicht zu... ich sehe da keinen Sinn dahinter und kann es mir absolut nicht vorstellen was das werden soll...

wieso eine Brücke übers Wasser bauen, wo der Wall sowieso schon so hoch ist und dann da noch Pflanzen rein? die reinigen mir aber dann nicht das Teichwasser, wieso dann nicht gleich die Pflanzen von der "Brücke" in den Teich pflanzen...


Wer hat noch Vorschläge für meinen Teich?


Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!!!


----------



## jolantha (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Muß ich ja Ronny zustimmen, gefällt mir auch nicht , sorry.
Ronny, Du könntest oben auf Deinen Rand ja auch Polygonalplatten legen, sind ca. 3 cm hoch, und verschieden groß. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du die auf eine dünne Mörtelschicht legen kann, ob das auf der Folie hält.???


----------



## samorai (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Die Brücke sollte dann wie ein Pflanzengraben funktionieren.Wenn ebend Ronny seitlich keinen Platz mehr hat, hielt ich es für eine gute Idee.

Beste Wüsche und auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!

Ron!


----------



## LotP (1. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*



jolantha schrieb:


> Muß ich ja Ronny zustimmen, gefällt mir auch nicht , sorry.
> Ronny, Du könntest oben auf Deinen Rand ja auch Polygonalplatten legen, sind ca. 3 cm hoch, und verschieden groß. Ich weiß nicht, ob Du die auf eine dünne Mörtelschicht legen kann, ob das auf der Folie hält.???



also ich hab meinem bachlauf mit solchen platten verkleidet. sieht toll aus und geht auch wirklich simpel (nimm gartenbaumörtel). die platten sind allerdings auch nicht billig. und man braucht schon einiges. glaub hab für meinen bachlauf (4m*0,75m und vllt 20cm hoch verkleidet) ca. 15m² verbraucht - wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinner.
 wie dass wird und so kann man in meinem Solarbachlaufthread sehen, der in der Signatur verlinkt ist.


----------



## RonnyS311 (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hmm ja, nen Bachlauf klingt gar nicht so schlech!
Allerdings hab ich halt lang nicht so viel Platz, der Bachlauf würde dann vielleicht höchstens 1m lang werden.
Würde das denn was bringen in Sachen Reinigung des Teiches? (gegen die Schwebalgen)
Bringt das mehr als wenn ich nur die Uferzone bepflanzen würde?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hallo Ronny,
Du kannst ja mal in meine Signatur klicken ich habe bei mir einen Ufergraben gemacht.
Ich habe Ufermatten verwendet, diese schauen natürlicher aus, wie die aufgeschütteten
Steinhaufen auf dem Uferdamm, allerdings habe ich auch vereinzelt Steine und Wurzeln
auf die Ufermatten gelegt und nach inzwischen 3 Jahren sieht man von den Ufermatten nicht
mehr viel, da sie schon sehr stark bewachsen sind.
Ich würde den Ufergraben so groß wie möglich machen und minimum 30cm tief.
Der Bachlauf wird Dir für die Teichreinigung nichts bringen. 
Auch der Ufergraben bringt Dir für die Teichreinigung eigntlich wenig.
Entscheidend ist, dass Du den Teich recht nährstoffarm hältst, das vermeidet das Algen-
wachstum am besten.
Ebenso solltest Du versuchen möglichst viel Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Hornkraut,__ Tausendblatt
und __ Wasserpest einbringen, die stehen dann in Konkurrenz zu den Algen.

LG Markus


----------



## LotP (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Sehe das mit einem Bachlauf bei wenig Platzangebot auch eher skeptisch.

Zwar lagern sich beim mir in dem Miniteich (am an Anfang des Bachlaufes) und den ersten Mörtelkübel durchaus Schwebestoffe recht gut ab, aber gemacht hatts ich wegen was anderem. Eben auch um Starkzeher einzubringen, sprich in meinem Fall: __ Schilf und Schmalblättr. __ Rohrkolben. Hier besonders auf den Miniteich bzw. Kübel zurückgegriffen wegen den Rizomen/ Wurzeln des recht aggressiven Schilfes.

Persönlich würde ich in deinem Fall den - für den eventuellen Bachlauf zugedachten - Platz benutzen um den Teich selbst möglichst viel Volumen hinzuzufügen. Und den Nebeneffekt des Bachlaufes durch eine Absetzkammer innerhalb des Filtersystems  realisieren.

Meinte mit meinem Post auch nicht unbedingt, dass es gut wäre noch einen Bachlauf hinzuzufügen. (Spricht prinzipiell auch nix dagegen, schon einige Vorteile. z.b.Wasser wird im Sommer auch schneller warm. Nur es gibt wichtigere Sachen zu erledigen als den Bachlauf)
Ich meinte vielmehr, dass sich dein Rand auf die gleiche Weise abschließen, bzw verschönern ließe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

Hi Ronny,

hast Du mal ein aktuelles Bild von dem Teich wie er momentan aussieht?

Auf dem Foto oben ist ja noch jede Menge überstehende Folie nach allen Seiten zu erkennen. Falls ihr den Teich noch nicht großartig mit Kies, Sand ect. ausgekleidet habt - und die überstehende Folie bisher noch nicht abgeschnitten wurde - könnte man das Wasser im Frühjahr noch mal rauspumpen, die Folie nach hinten ziehen und ein etwas größeres Sumpfbeet dort anlegen wo im Hintergrund die __ Farne stehen. 20-25cm tiefer als der jetzige Wasserspiegel wäre ja schon aussreichend (mußt dann halt den Wall dort hinten wieder was abgraben und die Erde unter die Folienränder packen). Dann ca. 15cm hoch feinen Kies auf die Folie und gelbe Wasserschwertlilien, __ Kalmus, Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Bachbunge ect. reinpflanzen. Die heimische Wasserschwertlilie ist auch mit der einzige Starkzehrer der für einem "kleinen" Sumpfbereich geeignet ist. (wird ja im laufe der Zeit auch schon ganz schön mächtig)  __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, __ Wasserminze, Wasserschwaden, __ Igelkolben und andere wären für den kleinen Teich auch viel zu invasiv.

MfG Frank


----------



## RonnyS311 (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Gartenteich Uferzone gestalten, Starkzehrer*

@Moderlieschenking:
Nährstoffarm halten ist schwierig wenn die Teichbewohner schon da sind.
Ich dachte wenn ich einige Pflanzen in die Uferzone pflanze, das die auch noch mehr Nährstoffe entziehen?
__ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserpest sind ja bereits drin!

@__ Knoblauchkröte:
Damit meinst du dann sicher den Teil den ich auf dem Bild als Uferzone bezeichnet habe, oder?
Nach links und rechts ist keine Erweiterung möglich da dort Baumstümpfe sind (von Folie verdeckt), auch nach vorne geht absolut nichts mehr!
Das einzige ist nach hinten ein Stück.
(Aber Sumpf bedeutet doch wahnsinnig viele zusätzliche Nährstoffe oder nicht?)
Danke für die Pflanzenvorschläge!


----------

